
Google Employee's Anti-Diversity Manifesto Goes 'Internally Viral' - ascorbic
https://motherboard.vice.com/amp/en_us/article/kzbm4a/employees-anti-diversity-manifesto-goes-internally-viral-at-google
======
bitL
It should be trivial to measure performance these days and figure out if there
indeed is/isn't any biological difference or if certain parts of DNA/cultural
background etc. are the decisive factors. It's Google anyway, "The ML
company". They should internally test this hypothesis and then publish their
findings (hopefully they can do objective studies with high integrity). If
diversity programs cause them become less competitive, they will wither at
some point; if diversity helps them they will earn economical success (unless
all companies become alike). They have a perfect playground internally for
that.

~~~
JohnTClark
And what if people don't like the result? If the result will be that there is
a biological difference between the sexes will people accept the result or
just start calling google a sexist and bigoted company and then google will
suffer? There is a Norwegian documentary about biological differences but that
didn't change anything.

~~~
bitL
Let's wait until some research is done. It's premature to say what the real
result would be even if we can argue whether pure primitive biology-based
behaviorism/evolutionary psychology will be more important than more gentle
approaches the civilization is built upon. Maybe we will even gain an insight
where the breaking points are.

------
why_is_it_good
> The document said that improving racial and gender diversity is less
> important than making sure conservatives feel comfortable expressing
> themselves at work.

I'm all for skill over diversity, but "making conservatives comfortable" seems
like a weird thing to write. But until the document comes out it will be
difficult to judge it, and hearsay and "shaking people" are not a good measure
of it's content.

------
why_is_it_good
Found another submission for this story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14934581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14934581)

~~~
fenomas
Yeah, it was on the front page for a bit but got (I assume) flagged off.

Which, for once, I agree with. Sooner or later the document will presumably
come out, but until that happens I seriously doubt any useful conversations
can be had about a manifesto that nobody's _read_.

------
celticninja
If this was someone left wing who published a piece saying that women should
be paid more then it would hardly cause any commotion. I haven't read the
document but it seems that those that disagree with the contents now want to
get the author fired. Which seems to have been part of the authors point, it
is a safe space for people if they are ideologically left wing bit not if you
are from the other end of the political spectrum. I consider myself left wing
but echo chambers help no one.

~~~
throwawaypol1
How about people just stop talking about politics at work? If it isn't germane
to your job and isn't pleasantries like talking about your weekend or your
hobbies or moving or your kids or whatever, just leave it at home. It's just
like dating coworkers: sure, it might not be expressly forbidden by office
policy, but does that mean it's a good idea?

~~~
Sir_Substance
>How about people just stop talking about politics at work?

If someone else is talking toxic politics at work, and you don't contest them,
you get their politics.

